# Livery yards in haslemere/grayswood/shillinglee/chiddingfold area



## alice1990 (26 March 2013)

Hello, 
Does anyone know of any livery yards in haslemere, grayswood, chiddingfold or shillinglee? 
Would be happy with DIY, assisted DIY or part livery.


----------



## texel (16 May 2013)

If you PM me I can give you details of livery in Haslemere


----------



## suzi (17 May 2013)

Clock Barn Farm
Little Burgate Farm
There's one on Hewshott lane I  Haslemere and I think one on the main Haslemere to Grayswood road.
Um...there are others but they escape my brain at the moment.


----------

